# Forum Home Renovation Metalwork & Welding  refinishing aluminum tile trim

## Dwinny

Hi 
Some of my aluminum trim for tiles have small dings or black markings on them.  
Is there a way i could refinish them? like using a flap disc off an angle grinder? or polishing / buffing them? 
Cheers 
Dwinny

----------


## Random Username

Assuming it is simply solid aluminium and not some sort of shiny coating on tile or an anodised coating, yes, you can.  Start at an appropriate grit sandpaper (120...240ish) to remove the dings, work up paper grades to 1200, then polish with a buff and some car polishing compound or metal polishing compound.  If you want a satin finish rather than a mirror finish, the grey coloured scotchbrites are about 800 grit-ish and are really good for this sort of matting.

----------


## Dwinny

Thanks Random Username. 
The flap discs only go up to 120 grit which is marked for "cleaning and finishing", so i'd have to sand by hand to go any futher? is going up to 1200 grit for mirror like finishes?

----------


## Random Username

Yes.  You may not need to go that far (it depends on what you want to call mirror).  I've used maroon and grey scotchbrite pads to do stainless steel sinks, followed by car paint compounding ...ummm compound... on a car paint buffer for what I consider an acceptable shine level, but it's nothing near what I can get with the bench grinder and a sisal/cotton/loose cotton buff. 
Remember that each successive grade of sandpaper needs to take out the scratches of the previous grade...you might be able to get away with polishing from 500 - 600 grit, as that's roughly the equivalent of maroon scotchbrite, but I've never tried that on aluminium. 
Once you hit about 1200 you should be able to polish to a reasonable shine.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Grinder flap discs are not very good for aluminium.
Unless you're VERY careful you tend to heat the ally too much and creating more work for yourself.  :No:   
These aren't too bad   
But generally for aluminium, good old elbow grease is best.     :Smilie:   
I like using a sandpaper trowel, but stapling the paper to a piece of form ply etc, works well too.
Just remember to round the edges off a bit so the sandpaper doesn't rip.     :Wink:

----------


## Marc

Is there really grease in the elbow?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

It's a strange expression...   
Gonna google it now.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

apparently the first recorded use was by the poet andrew marvell in _rehearsal transpros'd, 1672:_  

> _ 
> two or three brawny fellows in a corner, with meer ink and elbow-grease, do more harm than an hundred systematical divines with their sweaty preaching._

  _   _

----------


## Marc

And how true that is ... action speaks louder than words ... particularly from brawny fellows ha ha

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> And how true that is ... action speaks louder than words ... particularly from brawny fellows ha ha

  
And obnoxious ones   :Smilie:

----------

